# Classic démarre quand il veut !!!



## Popjoël (19 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous, mon Classic affiche un drôle d'écran au démarrage, dès fois il démarre, le plus souvent, non !
Sur la plaque analogique les condensateurs sont changés et les soudures vérifiées...
Sur la plaque mère la pile est neuve.
J'ai cherché un faux contact, sans succès.
Quelqu'un reconnait ces symptômes ?
Je ne sais plus où chercher ...
Merci.


----------



## Big Ben (28 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que tout les condensateurs (carte mère + carte analogique) ont été changés? Est-ce que la carte mère a été lavée?

Il y a une trentaine des condensateurs sur la carte analogique et 8 sur la carte mère.

Peux-t-on avoir des photos des deux cartes bien dégagées et bien éclairées en haute définition?


----------



## Popjoël (28 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir  Big Ben,
Je n'ai pas changé TOUS les condensateurs, aucun sur la carte mère.
Donc je vais le faire et je te tiens au courant.
Merci du conseil...


----------



## Big Ben (28 Septembre 2018)

C’est souvent la carte mère qui pose soucis en premier, les condensateurs font souvent du dégât, n’hésites pas à inspecter les pistes du circuit imprimé aux alentours des ces derniers. Il faut bien nettoyer j’ai déjà eu le cas où l’electrolyte des condos court-circuitait l’horloge de mac!

L’idéal c’est de remplacer avec des céramiques ou tantale (j’ai une préférence arbitraire pour ces derniers), ils ont l’avantage de ne pas fuir comme les électrochimiques.

Je prendrai des photos de mon classic réparé et je vais rechercher les références de condos que j’ai utilisé à titre perso.

Il se peut aussi que le TDA (un IC présent sur la carte analogique) vieillissant provoque des pannes en fonction de la température, il faut le remplacer parfois. Je vais réunir quelques liens utiles.

Je te poste tout ça asap.


----------



## Popjoël (28 Septembre 2018)

Ça c'est gentil ;-)
J'ai expérimenté une une grande différence après un super nettoyage de la carte mère. Avant c'était pire ...
Larry Pina ne parle que de la carte analogique pour ces symptômes .... Il a écrit son livre un peu tôt ....
Heureusement qu'il y a des personnes comme vous, du MacGeneration, pour suivre cet exemple...
Merci.


----------



## Big Ben (30 Septembre 2018)

Le livre de Larry Pina est une très bonne référence, il est très utile pour commencer à poser un diagnostique, et il contient de nombreuses billes pour faire les derniers réglages/ajustements après avoir effectué les réparations.

Malheureusement ça ce corse comme tu as pu le constater puisque que 25 ans après les condensateurs mettent leur grain de sel.
Donc j'ai pris quelques photos comme promis et fouillé dans mes archives pour retrouver tout ce qui est nécessaire à ta restauration.

Les quelques photos de ma carte:




J'ai remplacé les condos-canettes par des tantales qui ne tranchent pas trop avec le reste de la carte mère et sont assez facile à souder. Pas sûr que la référence que j'ai utilisé soit la meilleure mais je n'ai rencontré aucun problème sur ma machine après de longues heures d'utilisation.
Les références sont les suivantes:
7x - https://www.mouser.fr/ProductDetail/74-593D476X9016C2TE3?r=74-593D476X9016C2TE3
1x - https://www.mouser.fr/ProductDetail/74-293D105X9050B2TE3?r=74-293D105X9050B2TE3

Sur la carte analogique, j'ai remplacé tous les condensateurs électrochimique par leur équivalent moderne, ça m'a pris des heures à faire l'inventaire et retrouver les bonnes références certains condensateurs sont de type particulier (Longue vie, endurance renforcé, etc...) il ne faut pas remplacer par n'importe quel modèle.
Je te renvoie vers mon document de travail pour que tu puisse t'en servir. Il se peut qu'en fonction de ta carte il y ait des différences, il y a des petites variantes parfois. 



Un gros plan sur cette carte, et c'est là que tout ce joue si après remplacement des condensateurs sur la carte mère tu rencontres toujours des problèmes.
J'ai entouré le TDA (en rouge), l'optocoupleur (en jaune) et le potentiomètre PP1 (en bleu).
Le TDA et l'optocoupleur peuvent poser problème avec le temps, c'est assez facile à observer, il faut surveiller au voltmètre le 12V et 5V via le port floppy (pin 6 pour le 5V, 7 à 8 pour le 12V) si il ne sont pas stables dans le temps ce n'est pas bon il faudra remplacer les coupables, on peut encore trouver du vieux stock sur ebay.

Exemple: mon classic à froid mettait un certain temps à atteindre le 12V. Il commençait à 11,2V et nécessitait de chauffer pour atteindre 11,8V moment où il arrivait à réellement démarrer.

De mémoire (mais j'ai pas revérifié) Larry Pina parle du potentiomètre PP1, il sert à régler le 12V. C'est le dernier réglage à effectuer, il est dangereux puisqu'il faut régler à cœur ouvert machine allumé, je déconseille d'y toucher!

--------

Si tu as besoin de plus de précisions n'hésites pas!
Et désolé si mon premier message t'as paru abrupt ce n'était pas l'objectif.


----------



## Popjoël (1 Octobre 2018)

Pas de problème Big Ben, au contraire, je n'ai pas trouvé ta réponse abrupte, mais digne d'un néophyte comme moi ;-)....
J' apprécie tous les conseils que je reçois sur ce forum et votre patience avec les peu initiés comme moi ....
Mais là! C'est au-delà de ce que j'attendais.... Plus complet impossible....
Donc je vais suivre ta doc à la lettre, et me mettre au travail.
Merci pour cette info, je te tiens au courant.
Pour le PP1( il fallait que j'essaye) je me suis fais un "tournevis " avec un long morceau de tige en plastique dur, diamètre 6mm, affuté à un bout en forme de tournevis plat.
Suffisamment long pour ne pas mettre la main trop près de la CTR.
Mais j'avais essayé à chaud et je n'ai pas pu noter la progression dont tu parles ...
Donc j'y retourne...
Merci.


----------



## Big Ben (1 Octobre 2018)

Merci , mais tu sais j'ai écrit ça rapidement, en plus il faut prendre ça avec des pincettes j'y connais pas grand chose en électronique. 
C'est juste un résumé de ce que je me souviens avoir lu sur divers forums.

Dans l'idéal il faudrait avoir les schémas un peu de matos et vérifier ça dans les règles de l'art.

Bonne idée pour la PP1! Si tu y as déjà touché il faudra l'ajuster à vide (càd sans carte mère, ni DD) afin d'obtenir le 12V. Ensuite il faudra le réajuster avec la CM et le DD, ça évite les mauvaises surprises du genre envoyer du 13V 

Bon bricolage!


----------



## Popjoël (1 Octobre 2018)

Bien reçu, mais avec tes infos je crois bien que ça vaut le coup d'essayer et que ça va marcher...
Je vais être occupé un bon moment et passer un bon moment.


----------



## Popjoël (16 Octobre 2018)

Pas de chance avec le Classic...
J'ai remplacé tous les condensateurs ,le TDA, l'optocoupleur, et potentiomètre PP1 ...
Il a très bien redémarré, même le  "bong" qu'il ne faisait plus ...
J'ai lu un paquet de disquettes, tout très bien, je l'ai éteints  pour mettre le HD et quand j'ai redémarré :


La carte analogique à vide fonctionne très bien : 12V et 5V stable.
Donc, un problème avec la carte mère ????
Le controleur  SCSI ????
Je ne sais plus ou chercher


----------



## Big Ben (17 Octobre 2018)

Holà! Ne baisse pas les bras on y est presque je pense!

Si il fonctionne bien sans le DD c’est plutôt bon signe.

As-tu moyen de tester si le DD fonctionne avec un boîtier ou autre ordinateur ?

Si oui il se peut que le PP1 soit à réajuster car au démarrage le disque dur va avoir un pic de consommation et si l’alimentation ne suit pas les tensions s’effondrent et ça ne démarre plus.

D’où la nécessité de régler une dernière fois avec le DD branché.

On y est presque !


----------



## Popjoël (17 Octobre 2018)

Je ne vais pas me donner pour vaincu...
Le DD fonctionne sur SE/30 Système 6.0.8
Le problème c'est qu'il refait le même écran que la photo SANS le DD ...
Si je démonte la carte analogique, que je la teste à vide et que je la remonte je suis sur que le Classic va redémarrer sans le DD.
Je l'ai déjà fait 3 ou 4 fois ....
Quand je monte le DD il ne redémarre plus et quand je débranche le DD il continue à ne pas démarrer jusqu'à ce que démonte la carte analogique  ????


----------



## Popjoël (21 Octobre 2018)

Ça y est ... Le Classic fonctionne et démarre sur le DDur depuis que j'ai ajouté un connecteur terminal 50 pin femelle à 50 pin mâle à la sortie du DD...


Il a encore du mal à démarrer à froid, 3 ou 4 minutes !?!?! Malgré tous les condensateurs neufs ...
Si quelqu'un à une idée ?
En attendant, je le laisse comme ça ...
Merci Big Ben ...


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Octobre 2018)

C'est un disque SCSI SCA, c'est pour ça qu'il ne boote pas, il n'est pas équipé de terminaison pour le bus SCSI.
Ton connecteur est un bouchon interne, il doit être équipé de résistance, c'est pour ça que ton disque fonctionne maintenant sur le bus.
C'est un bouchon gigogne, c'est pas bête, ça évite de clipser une prise supplémentaire sur la nappe, je vais essayer...

Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit lié au problème de démarrage de ton Classic.


----------



## Big Ben (25 Octobre 2018)

Ha! En voilà des bonnes nouvelles!

En effet le bouchon de terminaison qui manquait n’est pas l’origine du problème.

Si le classic a besoin de chauffer plusieurs hypothèses:
-Le PP1 est un peu trop juste, et la tension au démarrage à froid est un peu trop basse
-Le TDA et/ou l’opto-coupleur ont mal vieillis et j’ai cru comprendre qu’il devenaient plus sensibles à la température
-Il y a d’autres composants HS, mais là ça dépasse mes compétences 
-Un mauvaise soudure, il se peut que certaines soudures « sèchent » et provoquent des dysfonctionnements, il faut les trouver et les refaire

Mon classic me fait des siennes en ce moment, j’ai des damiers quand il démarre à froid, ça me donnera l’occasion de planchet sur le sujet pour te donner plus de détails


----------



## Fi91 (21 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
Pour éviter s’ouvrir un autre sujet, je profite de celui ci.
Voici mon problème
J’ai un Macintosh Classic II qui démarre quand il veut
Il y a quelques jours il démarre mais écran noir, après de multiple essaie et je ne sais pas comment il démarre.

Aujourd’hui, j’essaie de nouveau et même problème, je touche à la carte mère et des rayures blanches s’affiche, il a marché une fois et rebelote.
Comme j’ai un autre Classic II je l’utilise avec sa carte mère et il démarre sans problème  le disque dur fonctionne bien.
Alors le problème vient de la carte mère, j’ai essayé avec pile et sans pile.

Pensez vous que cela peut venir des condensateurs ?


----------



## Big Ben (21 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour 

Oui, c’est les condensateurs, de la carte mère et analogique.
Pas de questions à se poser sur ces modèles.
C’est similaire à la réparation du classic I décrite dans ce topic.


----------



## Fi91 (22 Décembre 2018)

Bon il y a plus qu’à les changer 
Un Macintosh de plus dans la liste des condensateurs à changer


----------



## Invité (22 Décembre 2018)

Ouah, j'espère que vous serez encore là quand je m'y mettrais sur mes Classic II.
L'un ne donne qu'un damier et l'autre démarre ou pas…

Merci pour toutes ces infos en tous cas


----------



## Big Ben (23 Décembre 2018)

Oulà!

Dans ce cas faut au moins démonter pour vérifier les dégâts! Faire des photos et au minimum retirer les condensateurs et nettoyer. Particulièrement sur la carte mère.

Sinon on ça risque d’être plus difficile à réparer. Dans certains cas le circuit imprimé est tellement abîmé que c’est irréparable.

Les classics et se/30 sont particulièrement exposés à ces risques.


----------



## deadlocker (5 Mai 2019)

Hello,
je suggère de vérifier aussi les boutons resets : dans mon cas, un bouton s'était oxidé et devenait passant. Il suffit de les vérifier à l'Ohm-mètre (dans les deux états). Je les ai enlevé avant de les changer (j'ai des pièces en rab si ça intéresse quelqu'un). Ca m'a permis de booter

Je viens de changer les capas chimiques de la carte numérique (pb de son) et de la carte analogique (disque dur n'était pas alimenté avant qlqs minutes). Mon classic se porte comme un charme maintenant


----------

